

Ask HN: Graphical OSS code editor for Linux? - gima

I have tried to find a good general purpose open-source code editor for Linux, but am having difficulties finding one. Vim and Emacs are out. What graphical editors are there that you would give your vote for?<p>Features that I seek are:<p><pre><code>  * Syntax highlighting, Auto-indent, In-&#x2F;deindent with tab, Tabs to spaces
  * Code block visualization (and folding), Variable highlighting
  * Changing of eol(crlf&#x2F;lf&#x2F;..) and encoding
  * (Column mode editing), (Multiple views)
  * Font selection</code></pre>
======
memracom
Vim does all of these. And it comes with a GUI, gvim, although the job of a
text editor is so non-GUI that it seems ridiculous to describe a text editor
for source code as a "graphical editor". Before you dismiss Vim, have a look
at Cream [http://cream.sourceforge.net/](http://cream.sourceforge.net/) which
is just Vim with a better default config. Also look at Vim as Your IDE
[http://haridas.in/vim-as-your-ide.html](http://haridas.in/vim-as-your-
ide.html)

Most people who want a GUI end up with Eclipse or IntelliJ or Netbeans

~~~
bnejad
He specifically says no Vim or Emacs. So what was the point of your post?

------
olgeni
Some random ideas:

    
    
       http://kate-editor.org/
       http://www.jedit.org/
       https://projects.gnome.org/gedit/
       http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html
       http://www.kdevelop.org/
    

Also eclipse and netbeans if you add some plugins?

------
conductor

        http://geany.org/

------
bgar
Could you tell us the reason you're not considering neither Vim nor Emacs?
Genuinely curious.

------
zem
* komodo edit * geany * jedit * kate

------
davyjones
Code::Blocks

------
stevenspasbo
Eclipse.

------
devb0x
geany

